# Weapon R intake for Jetta



## andyporsche101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I installed a Weapon R secret weapon cold air intake for my beauty. I found that the MAF sensor is very picky about the amount of air that is introduced into the intake manifold. I was told that because the engine is running lean due to too much air as opposed to fuel that the sensor gets tripped. is there any way to calibrate that sensor so that it allows for more air?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Weapon R intake for Jetta (andyporsche101)*

buy this...








http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.11.255.htm


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

That won't work, he's driving an '06...
Options: a) get an ECU flash or b) buy a better intake.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

c) all of the above


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

Yea, why did you chose Weapon R ?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*

Don't buy an intake from Auto Zone. 
That usually does the trick.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_That won't work, he's driving an '06...
Options: a) get an ECU flash or b) buy a better intake.

Why won't the MAF ring work with an '06?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Because the MAF in the '05.5-'07s is a circular screen type, while the '08s and up use the maf found on the GTI, which is a tongue-shaped metal insert.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (STEC06)*

I have an 06 and the custom ones that were originally made work and fixed my cel. I guess maybe these r different


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*

I have an ' 06, and the MSG insert worked for me.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an 05.5 and it worked for me too


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (elf911)*

i have an 09 and dont have a MAF sensor







. Sorry lol just showing off a little


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*

We have an intake that doesnt require any additional hardware to work right. And its on sale








http://www.bshspeedshop.com/store/home.php?cat=770


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

^^^^ Truth. It looks bada$$ and classy at the same time.


----------

